# Mahindra 5010



## RONDELL J CARTER (Aug 2, 2018)

My 5010 will start right up and as soon as i release the key it dies
brand new switch brand new fuel shut off solenoid which i burnt up the old one.
it does retract when the key is turned to start but releasing the arm goes back to kill it.
taking out the solenoid the tractor runs fine 
any ideas what to do next? 
thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rondell,

Sounds like your key switch is not providing 12V power to the shut-off solenoid in the "on" position. If you have a voltmeter this is easy to check. Have you checked fuses? Do any of the instrument lights work in the "on" position?


----------



## RONDELL J CARTER (Aug 2, 2018)

have checked fuses
lights on panels does work
only thing i can think of,, maybe the connector on solenoid or a broken wire
i burnt out the first one because i jumped to keep it hot,, apparently it doesn't require 12 volt to keep it kick up
also i checked the switch wires and all hot except the black and blue and the blue is when cracking assume its to starter


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Rondell... If YOUR SURE you have the correct switch..{got it from the dealer}
Has anyone mentioned the "relays"?? The sol. runs thru 2 relays under the dash somewhere.. It allows for a HEAVY AMP pull in on the sol. & then switches over to a lite "hold" circuit.. Theres a "timer" relay also..
You can check these circuits.. Unplug the sol.. use your volt meter at the plug, engine side. Black is - Ground.. White is Pull-in.. & Red is Hold/Run..
You should have voltage at the Red wire when you release the key.. if not, the relay is shot..
The hard part is finding it.. good luck.
I HATE to send anyone away, but there will be more help at Tractor by net website. They have a Mahindra section & this is a common problem.. probably get your answers in 30 minutes..


----------



## RONDELL J CARTER (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you I’ll look into this

Thanks again


----------

